# Pure Red Empress? ID Aulonocara jacobfreibergi?



## rlmallory1991 (Jan 24, 2012)

RED EMPRESS (Protomelas taeniolatus)?
I know he looks pretty good, but does he look pure?









Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi? Otter Point?









Thank You for your time!


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Definitely Aulonocara jacobfreibergi.

Here's a pic of my Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" for reference:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't know for sure if the Red Empress is pure or not, but according to Fogelhund's description in this recent thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=260425, I would say not (based on the presence of both vertical and horizontal barring).

As for the peacock, it's a jacobfreibergi alright, but unless it was sold by a reputable source as "Otter Point", you won't know the collection point for sure. My "Otter Point" jake has a much more greenish-yellow colored head, but I know they can vary significantly from individual to individual.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

My red empress and most I've seen have a hint of vertical barring, but the horizontal bars are more pronounced. I agree with Fogulhund on the post linked to, that fish isn't a red empress. 
Yours has plenty of red, he looks like the "super red" line bred version. Nice fish!


----------

